# What is the closest timeshare to Universal and Seaworld?



## skiner (Jun 9, 2006)

Would someone please tell me which resort is closest to Universal and Seaworld?  This could be either through II or RCI.

Thank you for any informaiton you can provide.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 9, 2006)

*HGVC Sea World Is Across The Street.*

HGVC Sea World is right across the street from Sea World. 

We had a great time when we were at HGVC Sea World on RCI exchange in September 2005 -- went to Sea World 4 times, Discovery Cove 1 time, & WDW Animal Kingdom 1 time. 

Even though we were across the street from Sea World, we drove anyhow -- it's a big park & it's a long way from HGVC Sea World to the Sea World park entrance. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## cindi (Jun 9, 2006)

Marriott Cypress Harbour and Marriott Grand Vista are also very very close to Sea World. 

At CH I could watch the fireworks at night from Sea World.


----------



## skiner (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you so much for your responses.  I will look for the three resorts mentioned.


----------



## cindi (Jun 9, 2006)

In addition, Marriott Horizons is there as well. Directly across the street from Cypress Harbour. 

That is a great choice for smaller children.

Westgate Lakes is in a superb location to access Universal Studios/IOA. You can just take a left out of the resort and straight to Universal, without even having to drive on the Interstate. You would have to cross the interstate for Sea World, however.

Tell us more about your family and trip and maybe we can make even more specific recommendations.


----------



## mdmbdumont (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: HGVC Sea World Is Across The Street.*



			
				AwayWeGo said:
			
		

> HGVC Sea World is right across the street from Sea World.
> 
> Even though we were across the street from Sea World, we drove anyhow -- it's a big park & it's a long way from HGVC Sea World to the Sea World park entrance.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Don't know if it is same now, but in Feb 2003, last time we stayed here...the staff ran us over to Sea World in a cart that was little bigger then a golf cart, had air conditioning if I recall, then we arranged a time to be picked up, not cost, but I did tip the driver (same guy both ways).  I was there on an exchange, did not take a tour and was not entitled to any special perks.


----------



## cclendinen (Jun 9, 2006)

The closest to Universal are the Sunshine Resort, Sunshine Resort II and Orlando Internal Resort.


----------



## skiner (Jun 9, 2006)

Once again, thank you for your responses.

This trip is going to be just myself and my 5 (almost 6) year old twin boys.  I currently have a reservation at the Doubletree at Universal.  I have a few weeks I would like to use up and thought maybe I could go with a resort somewhere close.  I currently  have a two bedroom at OLCC on hold but looking into that location, it appears to be a little further than I was looking for.

We will only be spending 5 nights at the resort, then over to the Nick Hotel for two nights.

Thanks again


----------



## cindi (Jun 10, 2006)

With that age group, I would definitely recommend trying to get into Marriott Horizons. The boys would just love the water features they have there. 

Orange Lake would be quite a drive if Universal was your goal. 

What is your timeframe? Do you have anything with II you can trade? If not, then try Westgate Lakes.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 10, 2006)

I second Marriott Horizons resort. With twin boys that age, Marriott Horizons Orlando would be perfect. Especially with the pirate themes of the pools. Here's some pictures from our trip back in April. You would have two themed swimming pools with slides, a mini water park feature, and a themed miniature golf course. Also, the resort is not spread out like a lot of resorts. It's a 5 minute walk max to either feature pool. Horizons reminded me a lot of a Disney resort with the great pools with slides. 

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0CbOGThs5YsXGA

My sister just got back from Horizons and her two boys loved it. They had lunch with the pirates one day, cane pole fishing, treasure hunts, etc. She said it was hard to get them to leave the resort to go to the parks. 

Marriott's Cypress Harbour is directly across the street from Horizons and we went back and forth between the two resorts. I would stay at either one in a heart beat.


----------



## skiner (Jun 11, 2006)

WOW, thank you for sharing.  The pictures are great.  I can't get Marriott Horizons for this trip, but I can get it for the week in April we are going to be there.

Just one more question, how far is it to Universal and Sea World?

Thanks again for all the input from everyone.


----------



## cindi (Jun 11, 2006)

Let's see if this link works. Sea World is extremely close!

http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...9|-814747|407-465-6000|US&2qc=Hotels & Motels


----------



## cindi (Jun 11, 2006)

And here is Universal Studios. It is extremely easy to get to from there. We go there often from Cypress Harbour, which is just across the road from Horizons.

http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...0|-814665|407-363-8000|US&1qc=Amusement Parks


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 13, 2006)

cclendinen said:
			
		

> The closest to Universal are the Sunshine Resort, Sunshine Resort II and Orlando Internal Resort.



We are big Universal Studios park fans and when we are planning a lot of time there, stay at the FF Orlando International Resort.  The units are nice, well furnished and ideally located.

Yvonne


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: HGVC Sea World Is Across The Street.*



			
				AwayWeGo said:
			
		

> HGVC Sea World is right across the street from Sea World.
> 
> We had a great time when we were at HGVC Sea World on RCI exchange in September 2005 -- went to Sea World 4 times, Discovery Cove 1 time, & WDW Animal Kingdom 1 time.
> 
> ...



We have also stayed at the HGVC and loved it!!  The swimming pool is great.  Be aware, for RCI traders, there is a 1:4 rule there.

Yvonne


----------



## wcfr1 (Jun 13, 2006)

The most strategically placed resort between BOTH Universal and Sea World is Westgate Lakes. About 1 mile from each, easy access from Turkey Lake Rd.

The other resorts mentioned are closer to one or the other, but the Lakes is the most convenient to both.


----------



## skiner (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your input.  I just bought season passes to Universal so we will be going there a few times over the next two years.  Now I will know where to stay.

Thanks again


----------



## wbtimesharer (Jun 14, 2006)

Cypress Harbour and Horizons are right next to each other.  Just got back from a week at Cypress Harbour and you definately can see the SeaWorld fireworks, but you have to find the right spot on the grounds to do it.

Have fun.

Bill


----------



## Terpy (Jun 14, 2006)

Bill,

From what location did you see the fireworks?  Any suggestions on building number or floor, i.e., top floor to see the fireworks?

Terpy


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2006)

We love the Marriotts, all of them.  We just stayed at Cypress Harbour the last week of April and could not believe the grounds.  It was just gorgeous!  There are a few different pools, one with lots of beautiful white sand.  Very impressive place.  It was our second stay at Cypress Harbour.

I noticed that I can get Cypress Harbour for my RCI points and will do that from now on.  I guess there are still some who stayed with RCI, but RCI gives this Five-Star resort no rating at all, which allows me to reserve weeks for 38,000 points, or $480 total for the week, including MF's.  That is a bargain for a great timeshare.


----------

